# West Chicago area IBS Workshop Attendees



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome to the IBS Group Bulletin Board to those of you who attended the Provena workshop on Tuesday.Should you wish to call me you can do so at 877-898-2539 - leave a good time to return your call and I would be happy to address any questions you might have.Thank you.Marilyn


----------

